# Cargo net/storage



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Anyone looked at or purchased a cargo net or suitable storage container for the boot?
My mk3 has the plastic lining, and it may be nicer if there was a cargo net so that shopping or a sports bag had less of a tendency to move about.
Had one for a previous car & found it useful. Although, they seem to tend to leave marks where they rest if left attached permanently.
They seem to differ massively in price.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have one of these in mine, but I only found it when being nosy around the car about a week after I bought it.

I've not used it yet, so cannot comment as to how useful it is, but I have four catches in the boot corners to attach it to. Assume you have these too without the storage pack?


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

It might seem a bit low rent/low tech, but I just use one of the fold up plastic crates that I've added rubber feet to so that it stops moving about - I couldn't get my head around paying for an Audi Boot box... :roll:


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I often have to lug a load of tools around in mine, I use collapsible plastic crates that fit relatively snug in the mk2 boot (so i assume the mk3 wont be any different).

East enough to lift out and fold away.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

If you want cheap and easily available you could try one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Oxford-Cargo-Ne ... B00ZCE6EWC I've had one in my mk1 and mk2, so I would think it will fit the mk3 too. You can pick them up at just about any motorcycle shop, HTH.

Regards
Ross


----------



## stueychewy (Oct 6, 2015)

I went into the Audi garage to get one - they want about £130 for the net.

One hundred and thirty pounds.

For a net.

:evil:


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

stueychewy said:


> I went into the Audi garage to get one - they want about £130 for the net.
> 
> One hundred and thirty pounds.
> 
> ...


Holy cow! I've got a new Q3 boot net (basically the same) from my last vehicle if you're interest. Would only cost the postage from Germany. Ping me if interested!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I've been short changed on mine - am supposed to have a storage compartment under each seat - but there is one under the drivers seat but not under the passenger seat. Perhaps they thought the yellow safety jacket you get with it wasn't needed?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

sherry13 said:


> I've been short changed on mine - am supposed to have a storage compartment under each seat - but there is one under the drivers seat but not under the passenger seat. Perhaps they thought the yellow safety jacket you get with it wasn't needed?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Have this too I just noticed yesterday...will have to phone AUK to confirm what we were meant to get I presume but I do recall someone on here saying recently that they got comp from Audi for this exact issue.

I've got a compartment with safety jacket under drivers seat but some sort of plastic flimsy "shelf" under the drivers side. Anyone without storage pack included able to check if they have this on the passenger side??

TBH I'm not sure at all what I was mean to get so will need to check the brochure I think!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Cheechy, that is exactly what I got. This, from the configurator, is plural...










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Sounds like they have omitted the vest from all cars on passenger side then - must be deliberate.....


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, the vest and the storage that is supposed to go with it! Mind you, the storage in the driver's seat looks like a paper tray from a photocopier.

Will still raise with dealer though, as not what I ordered though presumably in the small print it will say that specs can change.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, there you go! I didn't check the storage drawers on the car previously. It is really odd that the driver side has the proper box (with the jacket) but the passenger side just has the empty shelf. I had the two albeit smaller drawers on the Mark 2 and no jacket! :wink:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Should they all come with a standard net in the boot? Need to check if I've got one, pretty sure the A3 did. If not I'll give Annette a ring at the dealers tomorrow.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

stueychewy said:


> I went into the Audi garage to get one - they want about £130 for the net.
> 
> One hundred and thirty pounds.
> 
> ...


Wow. £130. That is a net profit for Audi.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm using the one from my old MK1 QS...


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> stueychewy said:
> 
> 
> > I went into the Audi garage to get one - they want about £130 for the net.
> ...


Sometimes you've got to just grasp the *net*tle and go for it.


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought the copy-paper type shelf under the driver's seat was for the manual - mine is a snug fit. I too have a spare net as I accidentally on purpose kept the one from my Mk2.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

cheechy said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been short changed on mine - am supposed to have a storage compartment under each seat - but there is one under the drivers seat but not under the passenger seat. Perhaps they thought the yellow safety jacket you get with it wasn't needed?
> ...


It was me that mentioned getting a full refund from Audi for only having one storage compartment. At the time I had no idea that the single unit was apparently correct. I would, however, still ask for a refund as the brochure and configurator both talked of compartments in the plural.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok thanks Critter10, I will give it a go!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## stueychewy (Oct 6, 2015)

OK - so does anyone feel like selling me their spare net for a reasonable price?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

stueychewy said:


> OK - so does anyone feel like selling me their spare net for a reasonable price?


How does £130 sound? :lol:


----------



## stueychewy (Oct 6, 2015)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Has anyone on here purchased a cargo net from Amazon & how does it fit ? Audi have certainly over priced there own OEM one


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Does anyone know if the mark 2 TT cargo net is compatable for the the 3 ?


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

kennowaybino said:


> Does anyone know if the mark 2 TT cargo net is compatable for the the 3 ?


Hope so. I'm still using the one from my MkI and hoping to be fitting it to the 3rd version in a few weeks time


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

I also specced the storage package (if you can call it that). I am going to email Audi with my concerns regarding only one front seat storage. I will request that they ensure this is present or compensate me with a cargo net for boot.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

We've also specced the 'storage and luggage package' and the brochure says:

*Storage and luggage package* provides additional space for storage, including:
- Storage nets on the backs of the front seat backrests
- Storage net in the front passenger footwell
- Storage under the front seats containing 2 safety vests
- A 12V socket and additional LED lighting in the luggage compartment

That all looks pretty clear to me including front seats plural...


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

stueychewy said:


> I went into the Audi garage to get one - they want about £130 for the net.
> 
> One hundred and thirty pounds.
> 
> ...


That is insanely insane. There's taking the p*ss and then there's Audi! 

Anyway I bought one off ebay for £35 and find it very useful to keep the shopping in the bags when I'm hoofing it around corners!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I went to home bargains and bought a cargo net for 99p, it works very well in holding things down in the boot!


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Look for genuine Audi ones on eBay - I got one for about £35. Just had a quick search on there right now and there's one up from an A3 that looks right for £22.95 (not me selling!!):

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-AUDI- ... SwezVWvfjX

The net I bought was from a MK2 TT and is perfect. It looks identical to that A3 one.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

PJV997 said:


> We've also specced the 'storage and luggage package' and the brochure says:
> 
> *Storage and luggage package* provides additional space for storage, including:
> - Storage nets on the backs of the front seat backrests
> ...


English is a funny language. Just because it specifies that the storage is under the front seats (plural) it doesn't mean that there are plural storage spaces.
"Where is my pen?"
"It's under the front seats"
Still only one pen.

It does specify two vests though so you can get them on that (unless they squeeze two in to one drawer).


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

EvilTed said:


> PJV997 said:
> 
> 
> > We've also specced the 'storage and luggage package' and the brochure says:
> ...


Would you not say "under the front seat"?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Are you supposed to get a pen too???


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

You can get these from the Audi accessories too:
Universal luggage compartment divider
15.00 GBP








Luggage compartment box, foldable
30.00 GBP









I might get a couple of the boxes, if they fit nicely.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

jwball said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > PJV997 said:
> ...


Yes! Unless, of course, it was a really big flexible pen...


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Where's my pen?

Under the front seats.

Which one?

The one with the storage compartment.

Here we go again, I'll just get another pen!!!


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

I was always better at Maths than English!


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Where's my pen?
> 
> Under the front seats.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Mcgrimes (Feb 25, 2016)

I've just received my boot net from Hong Kong for the grand cost of a tenner,

Fits perfect, will post pictures when I'm next in the boot


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

I think the audi cargo net fits all models. I have one in my A5 that I bought from ebay for about £25 and plan to use it in my TTS when it arrives.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

99p from Home Bargains!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Best shop in MK :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Now you know why we call them stealers


----------

